# Rvwholesalers.com



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

I ordered an electric tongue jack, a Prodigy brake controller and a vehicle specific wiring harness from *RVWholesalers.com* (also known as *Durnell's Indian Hallow RV Sales Inc.*)







When the items arrived, I made a mistake & didn't open the jack package as it appeared in good condition. I could not do the install myself and waited for my son to come to town. This was about five weeks after I received the jack. When he went to install it we discovered the plastic housing was broken all around the built in bubble level. We both looked at the packaging and packing again & couldn't see how it was damaged in shipping. I therefore called RV Wholesalers & left amessage with my name and phone number. I followed that up with an e-mail. I called again two days later & again left a message. In all I have called 6 times, e-mailed 3 times & actually talked to a human being once who promised me that the woman in charge of quality control would call me. Two weeks later & still no contact. To make matters worse, I called the service department of the manufactuer to see about ordering what I need & got amessage to leave my name & phone number. Two days now & no contact with them. I will not buy anything from these RVWholesalers.Inc again no matter how much I could save.







*Please See My Followup message in this forum.*


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds to me like you didn't save anything.









I'm sorry to hear about your experience. I'm sure some of the other Outbackers with personal experience will chime in. Hopefully with some ideas that will help!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

I'v wondered about them I tried contacting them several time about a wildcat before the dw said no I want the outback, with the same none responce.
All so tougth about buying the prodigy but the price makes me wonder.
Good luck and hope everythhing works out.

Jerry


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Good Grief, I was just getting on here to ask about RVWholesalers.com for a friend at work who was looking at a trailer from there and was thinking of buying from them. She asked me about them and I told her I'd ask the Outbackers. When I got on just now, this is what I found BEFORE I got to ask you guys about them.

I am going to call her right now and tell her NO WAY!!

Thanks, you all did it again...came through again that is.

Linda


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Again......

Different people, different experiences.

I know several people who have bought hitches and other equipment through their internet site. No Problems.....

I also know a few people who have driven from MD to OH to purchase a TT from them. Again, I hear nothing but great things......

However, it only takes one bad experience......

Thanks for the info!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Here is BBB link for them. Interesting they have at least 4 different DBA Names
this link also points you to the owners with phone numbers and e-mail contact info. 
as well as history complaint info. Appears they have a good track record for resolving 
complaints. 
Hope it helps.

Regards,

BBB REPORT HERE


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> Again......
> 
> Different people, different experiences.
> 
> ...


Like Tim said, No problems here.
Bought a hitch from them with no trouble.
I do understand how frustrating bad service can be though.


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Scooter said:


> Here is BBB link for them. Interesting they have at least 4 different DBA Names
> this link also points you to the owners with phone numbers and e-mail contact info.
> as well as history complaint info. Appears they have a good track record for resolving
> complaints.
> ...


Thanks for the info. Will try through these contacts to resolve the problem.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I bought our hitch and brake controller from them and there was no problem but they should at least answer the phone and work to resolve the problem with the damaged jack. You probably purchased the items with a credit card so I would tell them that you will be disputing the charge due to receiving damaged merchandise. I have found that this works very well especially if you document the damage and your attempts to get the merchant to resolve the problem. Everytime you call or write them note the date and time and the name of anyone you speak with. Also be sure to do this within the time required by your card provider, usually 30-60 days. Most merchants hate it when you do this but sometimes it's the only way to get their attention.

Good Luck,


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Unfortunatly sometimes it's best to buy in person vs. the internet.

Sorry to hear you are having problems...


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I bought my hitch from them and had it drop-shipped to my dealer. No problems at all; even called and talked to them to make sure my hitch would arrive at my dealer before I drove the 200 miles to pick up the camper. I was assured it would be there, and it was.

Great price on the hitch and no freight charge to boot!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I had a good experience with them also. I ordered my equal-i-zer from them and it was delivered when they said it would be.

Mike


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Ditto on the no problems...

I bought our Dual cam sway from them through their Ebay store.

was delivered in no time, and was in the original packaging.

Steve


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

Me too. I bought a Maxxfan from their Ebay store. Delivered fast, in one piece, and original packaging. I never rtied to contact them though, sounds like its a good thing that I didnt have to. Thats frustrating


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

I agree; RV Wholesalers is the worst. Buying something from them initially is usually not a problem, but you can completely forget about anything remotely resembling customer service once they ship your stuff.

I had a similar experience to you with the completely ignored phone calls and emails, and some of them were directly to Dave Durnell too (the owner). If he doesn't care about the customer you can bet the rest of them don't either.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We purchased several items from them early this spring, no problem with anything. We were actually amazed at how quickly everything came.


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

bought a prodigy from them- they were even nice enough to call and remind me to get the wiring harness. no problems.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

bweiler said:


> bought a prodigy from them- they were even nice enough to call and remind me to get the wiring harness. no problems.
> [snapback]111759[/snapback]​


Same here. It's too bad because it doesn't take much to sour people on customer service.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

From what I read the service from a purchase is fast and prompt ( I also bought from them) but if there is a problem, they are not as good. The lesson learned for all of us is opening and inspection immediatlely upon delivery. I am not so sure it will help with RV Wholesalers but it will with other places.


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks to Scooter & Outbackers.com I received an e-mail reply to one I sent *RVWholesalers.com* last night. Scooter supplied a link that had a link to the gm's e-mail. He says they are going to ship me a new jack. Thanks again Scooter!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great









Don


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

I bought our hitch and brake controller and two Wire harnesses for our trucks from them and there was no problem at all. I was able to reach them by phone and they included all the pieces in one shipment so that I could take advantage of the free shipping. I ordered most of it via ebay and then emailed them regarding adding the wire harnesses to the order.

I'm sorry to here your having a tough time with them. I hope you are able to get this cleared up. The idea of contacting your CC company should work well. I would have told folks that RVwholesalers was GREAT based on my experience.

Good Luck.
Mike


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> From what I read the service from a purchase is fast and prompt ( I also bought from them) but if there is a problem, they are not as good. The lesson learned for all of us is opening and inspection immediatlely upon delivery. I am not so sure it will help with RV Wholesalers but it will with other places.
> [snapback]111768[/snapback]​


The one good thing is that if sent UPS, you can call UPS and say it was broken, then call the company and you have the UPS service to back you up.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

aantolik said:


> Thanks to Scooter & Outbackers.com I received an e-mail reply to one I sent *RVWholesalers.com* last night. Scooter supplied a link that had a link to the gm's e-mail. He says they are going to ship me a new jack. Thanks again Scooter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good news with a little help from an Outbacker


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks to this thread I think I migth go ahead and give them a try.
sounds like mixed reviews but on the whole not bad to deal with them.

Jerry


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad everything worked out!!


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

My replacement electric tongue jack arrived today as well as a return shipping voucher for the damaged item. Took awhile, but RV Wholesalers made it right.
Thanks again Scooter for the help.


----------

